# What changes for 08 Cervelo Soloist?



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

I was thinking of holding off till spring 08 since the Canonedales drop so much in price for the 08. What about the Cervelos?

Is there a difference each year? Would I be better off getting a closeout 07 or waiting for an 08 Soloist?


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

The Soloist Team or Carbon?


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

Team. No money for the Carbon =)


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

The geometry is the same. The price seems to be about the same also and I'm guessing the components haven't changed. That's the way it apperas on competitivecyclist.


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

Thx!
Never noticed CC had the 08 Soloist on their site already.

Quickly going through the specs, it seems the Brake Calipers are now the Ultegra 10 SL, and since most people complain about the Cervelo brakes this could be a worth upgrade.

Crank seems to have changed, as well as the stem/handlebar combination.

How are the Easton Vista Wheelset vs the Shimanno r550?


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

The 2007 were Shimano R550. The 2006 came with the Easton Vistas. The eastons are crap for long term as the seals on the bearings are crap. Aero wise the Eastons have a 28 mm rim depth. THe shimano is shallower. Shimano quality is higher. 

I would sayd Shimano is better.


----------

